# Nine month old puppy at National Specialty



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

Proof is a great dog and Shelby is an amazing trainer. I am so proud of them!


----------



## MillionsofPeaches (Oct 30, 2012)

GEorge, you are one proud grandpapa! We had a great time, he is a fantastic dog, and I thank you for producing such a talented litter! Thanks for standing out in the rain all day Tuesday and rooting us on!

And lets not forget Thor with second place! He is a super dog and so handsome. And Sheets (Susan) got reserved jam for her very sweet and talented five month old! It was amazing watching those young dogs run the marks, that was impressive!


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

It was great seeing you! And I am so amazed at Proof!


----------



## MillionsofPeaches (Oct 30, 2012)

It was great seeing you too, Robin, I am kicking myself about the jelly! I brought it all the way to Ohio and then forgot to bring it with me when I saw you, ha ha!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

congrats to all!!! What wonderful achievements!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Millionsofpeaches, Congratulations to you and your beautiful girl Proof!


----------



## solinvictus (Oct 23, 2008)

Congratulations! You guys should be very proud of those pups. 

Way to go!!! Proof, Thor and Teagan!


----------



## krazybronco2 (May 21, 2015)

as someone who has seen shelby and proof since she brought him home. they have become quite the team. I am honored to throw birds for them. they have surprised me more than i could ever imagine. first 6months ago shelby wasn't even thinking seriously about derbies! now she wants to beat the best in the business and she has the dog to do it. just got to get that little joker swimming to the end of the pond!!!


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Congratulations!!!!!!


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Hey there was one big thing you all didn't mention about the GRCA field trials this year, 5 women were the winners of all the field trial stakes this year! Shelby (MOP) won the puppy stakes, Nancy Pals won the amateur, Kaye Fuller won the open (I think), the derby and the qualifying were all won by women! Pretty cool!


----------

